

Game of Life, Implemented in Game of Life - joss82
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2em5t7/game_of_life_implemented_in_game_of_life/

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4644679](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4644679)

Videos:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3650610](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3650610)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3768363](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3768363)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4297644](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4297644)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5522865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5522865)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7012844](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7012844)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8228642](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8228642)

